# [Bug] First part of thread on mouse hover



## benb (2 Nov 2010)

I really like the feature where you hover your mouse over a thread and it previews the first bit of text in a yellow tooltip box.

Oddly, if I click "View New Content" this isn't working properly - it just says "View result". It does work properly if I go directly to the forum. This definitely used to work OK until fairly recently.


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

Already reported here and here. 

I've got the modification developer for the Hover feature looking into it for us.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (2 Nov 2010)

Sorry for the duplication - must look harder next time.

Cheers.


----------

